# PE Exam Survival Kit



## nsgoldberg (Oct 19, 2013)

Just finished putting together my PE survival kit. 

I think I got everything I need in there. I plan on using a handtruck to cart it in. They won't have a problem with that, will they?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 19, 2013)

looks good!


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 19, 2013)

Chapstick, aspirin, throat drops, extra batteries, spare car keys, cash, extra copy of admission letter, lunch, etc?


----------



## nsgoldberg (Oct 19, 2013)

I have some headache meds in there. Cash and my admission letter are in the box. Lunch will be in a cooler in the car the night before. 

I'm feeling pretty confident about the test. Ready to take it and get it over with.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 20, 2013)

No toaster oven, bear repellant, or jumper cables?


----------



## nsgoldberg (Oct 20, 2013)

No but I have the kitchen sink in another container.

And are there really that many hairy gay men taking the test?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 20, 2013)

I took mine in Vermont, so it was entirely possible.


----------



## John QPE (Oct 21, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> I took mine in Vermont, so it was entirely possible.


wook repellent


----------

